# قياس الاهتزازات بالصناعة



## ahmed morshidy (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نظرا لاهمية قياس الاهتزازات فى الصناعة , ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء والمتعاملين فى هذا المجال فى أرض العمل بعمل موضوع خاص بهذا المجال متضمنا فيه طريقة قياس الاهتزازات وتعريف بالجهاز المستخدم وطريقة عمله مرفقا بالصور التوضيحية من أرض الواقع وشكل التقرير الخاص بذلك

أرجو ممن يستطيع القيام بهذا العمل ان يعدنا بأن يقوم به فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed morshidy (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الاخوة الاعزاء, الا يوجد أحد يستطيع مساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 مايو 2008)

أفيدونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## paradisein (20 مايو 2008)

قريبا اشاء الله ممكن الاسبوع القادم معلومات وافية ومن كله اهتزاز واتزان بس حيبقى انجليزى العربى كمان 2 شهر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

اليكم الرابط التالي قد يلبي الطموح .

بحث كامل .

اضغط هنا 

ارجو ان ينال رضاكم .

البغدادي


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 مايو 2008)

paradisein قال:


> قريبا اشاء الله ممكن الاسبوع القادم معلومات وافية ومن كله اهتزاز واتزان بس حيبقى انجليزى العربى كمان 2 شهر



جزاك الله خيرا, وربنا يعينك
واانا فى انتظار الموضوع


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 مايو 2008)

الاخ/ شكرى
بحث رائع جدا
تحياتى لك


----------



## أنلييزر (21 يوليو 2008)

اولا ارجو منكم الدعاء بصلاح الحال والمغفرة من الله عز وجل
سنبدا بمقدمة بسيطة لفهم جوهر الاهتزازات وطريقة قياساها
تنتج الاهتزازات كظاهرة طبيعية لاى جسم يدو حول محوره كعمود او مروحة مثلا بسبب
خلوص محاور الارتكاز حتى ولو كانت صغيرة جدا 
القوة الطاردة المركزية ​ 

عندما تتقدم الماكينات فى العمر يزداد التآكل وتزداد الاهتزازات​ 

ونجد عمود الدوران اثناء حركته الدورانية يتحرك لاعلى ولاسفل حركة راسية وهذه الحركة الراسية هى الاهتزازات نفسها
اذا سجلنا هذه الحركة الرأسية مع الزمن لحصلنا على سين ويف وهذا هو اساس قياس الاهتزازت 
كما درسنا فى الرياضيات يمكن الحصول على معلومات كثيرة من السينويف من اهمها التردد والسعة و ال rms.
اى جسم يتحرك فى الدنيا يمكن التعبير عن حركته ب 3 كميات فيزيائية هى العجلة والسرعة والمسافة والعلاقة مابينهم هى تكامل او تفاضل مثلا اذا قسنا العجلة وكاملنها لحصلنا على السرعة اذا كاملنا مرة اخرى نحصل على المسافة
اشهر انواع السنسور المستخدمة فى القياس هى accelerometer
وهو يتكون من بلورة تسمى بيزوالكترك تنتج شحنات كهربية عند تعرضها لحركة ميكانيكية او قوة ضاغطة ويقيس عندئذ العجلة ليه العجلة ؟؟؟؟
من قانون نيوتن القوة = العجلة * الكتلة
بعد الحصول على العجلة من السنسور يقوم جهاز القياس بعملية تكامل فنحصل على السرعة​ 

لوبقيس اهتزازات ناتجة عن البيرينج او صناديق التروس يهمنى قيمة العجلة
اوبقيس اهتزازات ناتجة عن unbalance or misalignment or looseness يهمنى قيمة السرعة​ 

انا بصراحة خبرتى عملية فحجيب من الاخر ​ 

قياس الاهتزازات فى الصناعة المستوى الاحترافى تحتاج الى:
Vibration analyzer & data collector
Software ​ 

ساعطى مثال هنا جهاز من احدى الشركات الالمانية الرائدة فى هذا المجال وهذه الشركة هى اول من اخترعت ال
Laser shaft alignment وهى شركت بروفتكنيك او pruftechnik​ 



يسمى الجهاز ب two channel analyzer و يتكون من 2 قناة للقياس اى يمكن تركيب 2 سنسور و القياس فى نفس الوقت ويتميز هذا الجهاز بانه يمكن ان يقيس ايضا الضغط والحرارة والفلو - شاشة كبيرة high resolution
102,000 line for spectrum resolution , ذاكرة حتى G8 و بطارية تعمل لحد 8 ساعات​ 

تعد هذه البرامترز من عوامل تقييم الاجهزة بجانب ان يكون سهل الاستخدام لقد عملت باجهزة كثيرة ولكن كان هذا اسهلهم 
طريقة عمل الجهاز:





​ 


تنقسم استراتيجية القياس كما نرى فى الشاشة الى طريقتين 

Route​
Multi mod or non-Route or off-Route ​
 
سنبدأ بالروت مود
المقصود بالروت هنا هو عملية القياس الروتينى اليومية inspection
فالغرض من القياس هو متابعة الحالة الصحية للماكينات للتنبأ بأى عطل قبل تفاقمه وغالبا يؤدى العطل الى ارتفاع فى مستوى الاهتزازات​ 

وفى هذه الحالة ببساطة يقوم الشخص بزيارة مجموعة من الماكينات يوميا والقياس عليها ثم يرجع للمكتب ويقوم بتفريغ نواتج القياس فى برنامج معين لتخزين نواتج القياس وعمل احصاءات واصدار التقارير
وغالبا يباع جهاز القياس مع البرنامج بتاعه ليكون عندك حل متكامل​ 






التعمل مع البرنامج:
1-بناء قاعدة بيانات للماكينات ويتم البناء اوتوماتيكيا مع عليك الا اختيار الماكينات ونوعها ومكوناتها
2- يوجد فى البرنامج ISO alarm 10816-3 و يضيف البرنامج اتوماتيكا هذه القيم لعمل تقيم فورى لحالة المعدة
3- بعد بناء قاعدة البيانات مثلا 500 ماكينة يتم تقسيم المعدات الى مجاميع طبقا لدورة القياس و قرب الماكينات من بعضها واعطاء كل مجموعة اسم وتسمى كل مجموعة بال ROUTE 
4- يتم نقل الروت الى الجهاز عن طريق كابل نوصله بالكمبيوتر و نذهب للموقع لقياس ال معدات
5 – نفرغ الداتا فى الكمبيوتر للتخزين و تحليل الاهتزازات ​ 

Multi mode or Non-Route or Off-Route
يحتوى هذا الجزء على جميع انواع القياسات من عادية الى متقدمة التى نستخدمها فى التشخيص ولا يحتاج هنا للبرنامج حيث يمكن عمل تشخيص كامل متكامل للمعدة فى الموقع ويستخدم هذا المود فى حالات التشخيص فى الموقع مثلا للمهندسين الذين يعملون بالتشخيص والاستشارات فيعملون حالة بحالة ليس لديهم روتين يومى​ 

ولكن البرنامج فى جميع الاحوال يضيف قيمة عالية فى سهولة الاستخدام للروت و النن روت​ 





Balancing module​ 

يستخدم فى عملية الاتزان الديناميكى للمراوح والعواميد فى مستوى واحد او 2 مستوى
سأكمل الحديث عن الجهاز بالتفصيل لاحقا​ 

اللى عنده سؤال انا فى الخدمة​


----------



## احمد بساط (21 يوليو 2008)

*قياس الاهنزازات*

انا اخوكم م/احمد خليل 
مدرس مساعد بكلية الهندسة واعمل فى مجال قياس الاهتزازات بالصناعة فى احد المكاتب الاستشاري المشهورة العاملة فى هذا المجال فى مصر والشرق الاوسط وعندى ملفات قوية جدا وحالات عملية تساعد العاملين فى هذا المجال وانا شاء الله هجهزها وابعتهلكم فى اقرب وقت وممكن الى يحب يرسلنلى على اميلى الخاص معنديش مانع
eng_ahmedkhalil2004***********


----------



## أنلييزر (22 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا بك باش مهندس احمد خليل فى انتظار case studies جامدة


----------



## ahmed morshidy (23 يوليو 2008)

الاخ العزيز/ انلييزر

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل الرائع والتوضيح
وفى انتظار المزيد من قبلكم
واسف جدا على التأخر فى الرد


----------



## ahmed morshidy (23 يوليو 2008)

الاخ/ احمد خليل
فى انتظار اعمالك بكل شوق


----------



## أنلييزر (9 أغسطس 2008)

مفيش ردود او حد مهتم بالموضوع لزيادة وتبادل المعلومات ؟


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا م محمد فاروق واشتغلت فترة فى المجال ده وهو مجال ممتاز وياريت نوصل لشرح تحليل السبيكتروم ومعرفة المشاكل من خلاله والتكنيكات المختلفة للقياس


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (8 فبراير 2009)

ممكن نجدد النقاش

دمتم بخير


----------



## الزعيم3 (29 مارس 2009)

في انتضار المزيد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hilal_far_way (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عزيزي


----------



## eng gemy (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا


----------



## أنلييزر (31 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء اعتذر عن طول فترة الغياب كيفية تشخيص الاهتزازات:اليكم ملخص خريطة تحليل الاهتزازات او ما تسمى بال ترابيل شوتينجوهى عبارة عن سبكترم والترجمة بتاعته بعد ما تقيس انشاء الله وتحمل نواتج القياس للبرنامج تعمل الاتى:1- تكون مظبط فيلتر للقراءات العالية عشان بس تقلل كمية البيانات اللى حتفحصها2- فحص الاسبكترم ذات القراءات العالية (تحت خط الانذار ) وفقط مقارنته بالخريطة المرفقة واختيار الاسبكترم الاقرب ومن ثم الحصول على التشخيص ولكن لابد من السؤال عن الماكينة من رجل الصيانة والانتاج لاخذ بعض المعلومات التى تساعدك فى التشخيص مثل:آخر مرة اتشحمت وكمية الشحم وتأكد بنفسك من نظافة الشحم لانه خطأ فظيع يقع فيه معظم القائمين على التشحم ببساطة بيسيب البرميل مكشوف للاتربة ودى اكتر حاجة تؤذى البيرينجاخر مرة اتعملها الينمنت ومين اللى عمله عشان كل عامل وله ذمة / دقة مختلفة وياترى عمله بدايال انديكيتور ولا ليزر الينمنتبتوع الانتاج كمان ساعات بيفتروا على المكن فى الورديات الليلي ويشتغلو فول لود تصبح المعدات هلكانة تانى يوم الخلاصة لازم تعرف الظروف المحيطة بالماكينة كويس لان تقريرك لازم يكون مظبوط جدا لانه بيحرك الادارة العليا ويوقف الدنيا على رجلمش حطول عليكم بقى واتمنى الافادة للجميع فى انتظار اسئلتكم رابط التحميل:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/264132/1249043448.zip


----------



## faroul (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركت يااخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .................موضوع شيق مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## فوزي جواد (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (23 فبراير 2010)

*علم قياس الاهتزازات*

جزاك الله أخى الكريم على الموضوع الرائع وعلى الإفاده الرائعة 

ويا رب يجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك 

با لنسبه لموضوع قياس الاهتزازات للماكينات الدوارة يوجد نوعين نوع اسمه online ونوع ال offline

online وهو جهاز قياس اهتزازات مثبت على الموتور والمجس يكون على الكراسى وده موجود فى نظام الاscada بحيث تعمل مراقبه من غرفة التحكم على الاهتزازات الخاصه بكل موتور وفصل الموتور عند بلوغ الاهتزازات اكبر من الحد المسموح وبيقيس ال overall vibration (لا يمكن عمل به اتزان)
بمعنى انه مقتصر على قياس الاهتزات على الوحده ككل بدون تحديد المصدر (البلى ولا المشكله عدم اتزان .........) .

offline وده جهاز قياسات محمول vibration collector طبعا ممتاز وفى منه اجهزة منها بتسطيع تعمل اتزان للماكنه وان شاء الله لو ربنا احيانى اتكلم فى موضوع الاتزان وبيقى معاه برنامج على الكمبيوتر لتحميل النتائج وتحليلها ومعرفة مصدر مشكله الاهتزازات ويمكن عمل به اتزان (ده محكوم بامكانيات الجهاز يعنى فى اجهزه مفيهاش خاصيه عمل اتزان لان الاتزان يحاج الى جهاز قياس الphase متصل بجهاز vibration collector )وان شاء الله هحاول اوضح ال phase وبتقاس ازاى .

تلخيص الموضوع أن كل المواتير والمعدات الكبيره فى اى مصنع حديث عليها نظام Online وبيقيس ovarall vibration وجميع الاجهزة اللى off line برده نفس الموضوع بتقيس ovarall viration ولو زاد عن الحد على حسب الايزو نعرف ان فيه مشكله طيب اه بقى الموضوع اذا كان الموضوع قياس ارقام ولو زادت عن حد معين يفصل فين العلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هقولك بمثال مثلا الطاحونه ballmill فى شركات الاسمنت معده ضخمه جدا طيب حصل زياده فى الاهتزازات فجاه والنظام فصل أنته دلوقتى عارف إن فى مشكله بس المشكله فين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى التروس ولا فى البلى ولا تسريب زيت ولا ولا هو ده العلم تحليل الاهتزازات لان كل جزء فى المعده له بصمه زى بصمه الصوت وبصراحه علم رهيب وانا اتمنى ان ربنا يوفقنى وارجعله تانى علشان العلم ده مش واخد حقه كتطبيق عملى فى الوطن العربى (كل جزء فى المعده له تردد خاص به بصمه وعن طريق التحليل العلمى للاهتزازات يمكن معرفة العيب تحديدا بدون فك أو فتح )

هنا يكمن العلم معرفة العيب منين ده بيجى عن طريق حاجه اسمها anaylsis spectrum وانا ان شاء الله هحاول اعرض اللى انا اعرفه فيه علشان انا خبرتى قليله فى المجال ده ودوراته غاليه جدا وانته مش ضامن تاخد الدورات هتشتغل بيها ولا لاه (فى دوره 3 ايام 3500 جنيه مصرى ) بس انا ان شاء الله هعرض اللى اعرفه وربنا ينفع بيه وان شاء الله هحاول اعرض الموضوع من الاول متسلسل وهحاول احط صور توضيحية وان شاء الله يستفيد به الجميع .


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (26 فبراير 2010)

*علم الاهتزازات*

علم الاهتزازات وببساسة هو تحرك الجسم من وضع السكون الى اقصى ازاحه فى الاتجاه الموجب ثم الرجوع الى الى اقصى ازاحه فى الاتجاه السالب مرورا بنقطة الاصل يحتاج الى قوه طبع ا لبدا هذه الحركة ولو اهملنا قوة الاحتكاك والقوى الخارجية لبقى الجسم فى هذه الحركة الى مالا نهايه مثل بندول الساعه حيث احتاج فقط لقوة ابتدائيه ثم بعد ذلك يتحرك الى مالا نهاية 








وهذه الصورة لاهتزاز جسم له كتله معلق فى زنبرك حيث يحتاج الى قوة ابتدائية للتحريك ثم يذهب لاقصى ازاحه فى الاتجاه الموجب ثم يرجع الى اقصى ازاحه فى الاتجاه السالب مرورا بنقطة الاصل ​
* توصيف الحركة الاهتزازية لأى جسم له كتلة M على المثال السابق جسم معلق فى زنبرك كما فى الصورة السابقة mass-spring body يكون وصف تلك الاحركة الاهتزارية بالنسبة للزمن 
يعنى علاقة بين حركة الجسم (الذى له كتله معينه ويؤثر عليه بقوة معينه ) بالنسبه للزمن تكون عن طريق الرسم التوضيحى التالى الذى يوصف علاقة الحركة الاهتزازيه بالزمن وتوصيفها عن طريق sin 




​1-الجسم له كتلة m وفى نقطة الثبات A الزاوية 0 (phase) الازاحة 0
2- الجسم يتحرك الى الاتجاه الموجب الاعلى للنقطة B فى زمن مقداره 1 وازاحه اقصى ازاحه فى الاتجاه الموجب والزاويه تكون 90
3-النقطة c الزاويه 180 الازاحه 0 الزمن 2

وهكذا فى كل النقاط الموضحه فى الشكل السابق وذلك يعبر عنه فى المعادلة التالية


_X_=_X_0sinw_t_ 

w= 2 · pie· _f_​X =ازاحه الجسم المطلوب معرفتها 
ْX0 = اقصى ازاحة للجسم نفرضها برقم 3
pie= 180
f= التردد الخاص بالجسم وكما فى الشكل السابق الجسم يعمل 0.25 لفه فى الثانية اذا التردد يساوى 0.25 (حيث التردد هو عدد اللفات فى الثانية الواحدة وكما فى الشكل السابق الجسم يعمل لفة كل 4 ثوانى )

من الشكل السابق بتطبيق المعادله على النقطة D المطلوب Xd
x0=3
w=2*180*0.25=90
t=3

xd=3*sin90*3 =3*sin270= - 3 

اذا الازاحه عند النقطة d -3 السالب تدل على الاتجاه وتستطيع تطبيق المعادله على اى نقطه ومقارانه الناتج بالصورة السابقة 

الأن انا استطيع معرفة الازاحه عند اى نقطه عن طريق المعادلات السابقة 
فكيف استطيع معرفة السرعة V او العجله A عند أى نقطه عن طريق المعادله التالية 

حيث أن معدل تغير الازاحه بالنسبه للزمن يساوى السرعه فبتفاضل المعادله الرئيسية السابقة تعطينا السرعة 


Velocity = X0.w.cos w t
​وبالمثل بتفاضل معادلة السرعة بالنسبة للزمن لايجاد (معدل تغير السرعة بالنسبة للزمن العجلة A)​


نحصل على معادلة العجلة 



Acceleration= ــ X0.ww sin w t 


w =ww تربيع بس مش عارف اكتبها بس 

خلى بالك من الاشارة السالب
​بيقى عند اى نقطة بمعلموميه اقصى ازاحه وتردده وعند اى زمن استطيع حساب ازاحه الجسم وسرعته وعجلته من المعادلات السابقة 





وإن شاء الله أكمل المرة القادمة الموضوع وأنا اسف على الاطاله ​



​


----------



## fokary (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير والشرح الرائع
ممكن حد يفيدنى فى قياس الاهتزاز بواسطه جهاز Emerson CSI 2130


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (26 فبراير 2010)

fokary جزاك الله خير أخ 
أنا والله مشتغلتش بيه هل عندك الكتالوج بتاعه pdf
أصل معظم الاجهزه شبه بعض


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (26 فبراير 2010)

_با لنسبه لموضوع قياس الاهتزازات للماكينات الدوارة يوجد نوعين نوع اسمه online ونوع ال offline_


مشكور اخي العزيز معلومات دقيقة


----------



## m_farouk_1984 (9 مارس 2010)

فى صور توضيحية حطتها مع الموضوع السابق اختفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تشخيص.هندسى (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم. الاخ فوكارى
انشاء الله سأرسل لك كل المعلومات الكافية عن استخدام الجهاز CSI 2130 من احسن واسرع واسهل اجهزة قياس الاهتزازات لقد استخدمت جهاز vibxpert from pruftechnik condition monitoring وهو بصراحة من اسوأ الاجهزة التى رأيتها فى حياتى حيث انه بطىء جدا فى جمع الداتا مهما حاولت تحسين ال سيت أب وهو يهنج كثيرا بالاضافة الى ان القاعدة المغناطيسية كبيرة ولا يمكن وضعها باستقرار على معظم المواتير . كما ان المغناطيس يتحرك لاسف واعلى ليأخذ اشكال اسطوانية ولكنه يجذب الذرات المعدنية الدقيقة والاتربة مما يعوق حركة المغناطيس وبالتالى يفقد الوظيفة
- وصلات كابل السنسور وصلة غريبة وغير متداولة وصعبة الدخول والخروج فى الانليزر فتنكسر بسهولة ولا يمكن اصلاحها وتضطر الى شراء كابل جديد بالمقارنة بوصلات ال BNC / TNC حيث يمكن اصلاح الكابل بنفسك فهذه الوصلات متوفرة فى الاسواق

نصيحتى بالترتيب
CSI 2130
DLI
SKF microlog

سأرفع قريبا مقارنة بين انواع الانليزر المختلفة فى السوق حتى تساعد الاخوة فى اتخاذ القرار السليم للشراء
شكرا


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (28 مارس 2011)

شكره جزيلا تكل الاخوة الذين اشتركوا باالنقاش والحوار وتقديم المعلومات


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mahmoud AboTaleb (11 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mahmoud AboTaleb (14 مايو 2015)

سؤال صغير حضرتك لما اتكلمت على نظام Online قلت ان النظام دا لايمكن عمل اتزان بمعنى ايه عشان المعلومة موصلتش دا حاجة الحاجة التانيه حضرتك قلت ان نظام Online لايمكن له تحديد العطل تصحيح الكلام دا فى الانظمة القديمة لكن الانظمة المتطورة تقدر تحدد المشكله فين ،، شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات


----------

